# Does the hopper send internet via coax to joeys



## StephenJC (Feb 27, 2012)

Similar to how DirecTvs Cinema Connection Kit sends internet to the HD boxes. If so is there a way to tap into that signal for other devices to use? In my office I currently have the DECA of my DirecTv H21 going into an Ethernet switch. I am thinking of switching from DirecTv to Dish.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Yes it does.

The original Hopper is wired ethernet only, the new Hopper w/Sling add wireless networking to the mix.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

A wireless adapter is available for the original Hopper. I had one installed using it because my router is not near the Hopper.


----------



## StephenJC (Feb 27, 2012)

But what do I use to get the internet from the line that is going to a Joey?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Hook ethernet or wireless to the Hopper, enable bridging on the Hopper so that anything hooked to the Dish coax will see the ethernet.

But all of that said, the Joey is basically a dumb terminal that uses the Hopper. No tuners in the Joey, no disk drive.


----------



## StephenJC (Feb 27, 2012)

Ok. But with the directv setup I have the DECA that takes the internet off the coax and puts it onto an Ethernet jack. How would I do that with the Dish/ Joey setup? Does the Ethernet jack on the Joey allow you to plug other devices into it to get connection, pr us it there for the joey to get a connection, not give one?


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

The Joey internet connection is supplied by the MOCA coax connection. It will also work using the wireless adapter , although this is not supported. Bridging is only needed so two Hoppers can see one another. It has no effect on a Joey.


----------



## StephenJC (Feb 27, 2012)

So provided that I give the hopper (in my living room) an internet connection, what can I use in my office to get an internet connection from the coax that is running into my office ( that the joey in my office will use too ) can it be done? Wi-Fi is not great in my office si I am looking for a way to get a wired connection down there


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

You can use a HIC in reverse to get an Internet connection from the Joey coax.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

The Joey will be able to connect to the internet using the coax in your office. I assume that the coax in your office is also connected to the Hopper location. The attached file shows the various methods of getting the internet connection.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

I think a lot of people are misunderstanding what the OP is asking. If I am not mistaken, the question is whether he can hook some OTHER device (e.g. a computer) to a Joey and get it onto the Internet that way. I.e., can the Joey act as a bridge or router. 

Is that correct? I suspect the answer is no.


----------



## StephenJC (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes. That is what I am asking.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

4HiMarks said:


> I think a lot of people are misunderstanding what the OP is asking. If I am not mistaken, the question is whether he can hook some OTHER device (e.g. a computer) to a Joey and get it onto the Internet that way. I.e., can the Joey act as a bridge or router.
> 
> Is that correct? I suspect the answer is no.





n0qcu said:


> You can use a HIC in reverse to get an Internet connection from the Joey coax.


Answered.


----------

